# VW Background for Pioneer AVIC F-Series (800x480)



## mostroad (May 30, 2008)

It's a simple logo, with a Carbon Fiber background.


----------



## dirtymanpon (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: VW Background for Pioneer AVIC F-Series (mostroad)*

Looks good.


----------



## dirtymanpon (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: VW Background for Pioneer AVIC F-Series (mostroad)*

Here's a couple I found on avic411.com





























_Modified by dirtymanpon at 8:21 PM 11-30-2008_


----------



## FastLaneDOQ (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: VW Background for Pioneer AVIC F-Series (dirtymanpon)*

<- Jealous
looks sick.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: VW Background for Pioneer AVIC F-Series (mostroad)*

































































more here....
http://images.google.com/imgre...a%3DN
pretty sure these are for the D3 but just need to be cropped to different sizes for the F-Series


----------

